# Unknown Device! ACPI\FUJ02B1\4&1D6F7EAE&0



## Judgehouse (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi, 
Can anyone please advise me?
I have two '?' showing in my Device Manager.

The first is shown as 'Unknown Device' Under the 'Details' Tag the following info is shown: ACPI\FUJ02B1\4&1D6F7EAE&0. Does anyone have any way for me to Identify this device.

The second ? is the video controller. Sytem information and DXDIAG cannot give me the manufacturer name/model. 'PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4C59%SUBSYS_113E10CF&REV_00\4%34C0AFA1&0&0008.
How can I discover the manufacturer? I will also need to install a driver for this and the 1st device.

These problems are on a secondhand Fujitsu, C Series LIFEBOOK, which, I was given because it was totally unable to boot up. I formatted it and installed Win98 initially. Then Win XP Pro (5.1, Build 2600)with Service Pack 3. Everything else works fine, but I am totally stuck with these two!!

Pam


----------



## munawwar72 (Mar 12, 2009)

Have solve ur problem , dear, i have the same problem wiy
h in life booke e7010 , unable to instal blue tooth if applicable







judgehouse said:


> hi,
> can anyone please advise me?
> I have two '?' showing in my device manager.
> 
> ...


----------

